
How One Huge American Retailer Ignored the Internet and Won - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-21/how-one-huge-american-retailer-ignored-the-internet-and-won?cmpid=BBD122116_BIZ
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you a click, it's TJMaxx/Marshall's and the answer is 'hard work' and
'the thrill of the chase.'

